# Does .25ppm Nitrite Require Water Change?



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

First time since I owned the tank that I've ever got a Nitrite reading. Been trying to get my tank to fight ammonia harder and grow beneficial bacteria. I installed bio media in my filter since I never had any in the past. I've been adding small portions of Stability and Prime everyday treating this like a new tank. My end goal is water change less % and less frequently. Thanks for your help.

Does Seachem Prime (add each day), Stability (add each day), Flourish (add every 2 days) or Dr Tim's Nitrifying Bacteria (add with water change) affect Nitrite? 
Is Nitrite less harmful than Ammonia?
If I already put in Prime and Stability this morning (9 hours ago), will that reduce Nitrites by tomorrow?
If I added tons of plants and driftwood to my tank recently and a bag of AquaClear bio media (never had bio filter prior to Friday) would that spike Nitrites?

*API Liquid Test Readings*

Ammonia *0*
Nitrates *0* 
Nitrite* .25ppm*
pH *7*










*API Strip Readings*
GH* 180*
KH* 120

Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? *8 total gallon total but 6 gallon water volume*
Does it have a filter? *yes*
Does it have a heater? *yes*
What temperature is your tank? *78*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *air stone*
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? *no tank buddies

Inhabitants*
1 Betta

*WC Frequency*
2x week 33% w/ gravel vacuum
Last WC 33% on Friday

*Plants *
2 Driftwood
1 Anubias Nana Peitite
1 Mini Bolbitis
13 Marimo Moss Balls


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi just double checked my own test kit chart as it has additional symbols, the ! starts on 1.0 ppm and the skull at 4.0 so it looks like it's still in safe levels but you'll want to change some water if it gets much higher.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks very much for the reassurance!


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

Melogrunty said:


> First time since I owned the tank that I've ever got a Nitrite reading. Been trying to get my tank to fight ammonia harder and grow beneficial bacteria. I installed bio media in my filter since I never had any in the past. I've been adding small portions of Stability and Prime everyday treating this like a new tank. My end goal is water change less % and less frequently. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Does Seachem Prime (add each day), Stability (add each day), Flourish (add every 2 days) or Dr Tim's Nitrifying Bacteria (add with water change) affect Nitrite?
> Is Nitrite less harmful than Ammonia?
> ...




Have you tested your tap water? 
If it were me, I would change 1 gallon. Nitrites are like the second hand smoke


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

fatblonde said:


> Have you tested your tap water?
> If it were me, I would change 1 gallon. Nitrites are like the second hand smoke


I've had mine read at .25 and then within 5 hours it had doubled. I assume you're trying to cycle your tank and get some nitrates in there?


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

fatblonde said:


> Have you tested your tap water?
> If it were me, I would change 1 gallon. Nitrites are like the second hand smoke


I tested my tap water and it's fine, other than the chlorine. Spring water I use is clear too.



fatblonde said:


> I've had mine read at .25 and then within 5 hours it had doubled. I assume you're trying to cycle your tank and get some nitrates in there?


Yeah I'm just looking to cycle tank currently.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you read this? Recommendation is .25 = needs 25% water change; .50 ppm = 50%. Hope it helps. Once you see Nitrites you're almost there.








CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Change half the water when either ammonia or nitrite approach 0.50ppm (alternately, 25% at 0.25ppm), or weekly, whichever comes first. Add Seachem Prime at 2-drops per gallon of tank size every day until cycled. That’s all you have to do. You can stop reading now. But there’s a lot of...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Changed one gallon last night. Added Dr Tim's Nitrifying Bacteria, Seachem Prime and Stability. Just woke up and tested. Waiting for test results of Nitrate and Nitrite but Ammonia was 0. Just finished. Nitrate 0 and Nitrite were both 0. I will test again before bed (13 hours from now) and see if any changes to anything.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

No longer getting any Nitrites but now Ammonia is going up. Ammonia went up to .25 and I did a 2 gallon change, put more Prime and Stability in. Do I need to test more than once a day when I'm using Prime and Stability? I thought it takes some time for them to attack ammonia and turn it into Nitrites and Nitrates


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You need a SeaChem Ammonia Alert as it only measures NH3 (Free/toxic) while the API test measure Total Ammonia which includes the benign NH4 (Ammonium).

I wouldn't be without the AA on any of my tanks.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah I have an Ammonia Alert but I thought it was faulty because I was hearing mixed opinions on it. I used to water change once I saw it start to change color. Lately been using The API test kit and people were saying to water change when there's any ammonia. However, I think constantly changing whenever I see any ammonia might be depriving the bacteria of food, which has kept me in new tank syndrome for weeks.

I ordered another type of Seachem test kit for ammonia where measures both the harmful and harmless kind at the same time and then gives an indicator for each. Next time I do an ammonia test with the API kit, I'm going to do a test with the Seachem thing too and reassure myself that the ammonia wont harm my fish


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Melogrunty said:


> ammonia wont harm my fish


I'm in the camp that feels a water change needs to be done 



Melogrunty said:


> However, I think constantly changing whenever I see any ammonia might be depriving the bacteria of food, which has kept me in new tank syndrome for weeks.


Have you had a chance to see this?








CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Change half the water when either ammonia or nitrite approach 0.50ppm (alternately, 25% at 0.25ppm), or weekly, whichever comes first. Add Seachem Prime at 2-drops per gallon of tank size every day until cycled. That’s all you have to do. You can stop reading now. But there’s a lot of...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A lot of people think not showing a reading means the AA isn't working and then pass that along as a fact. Hold it over an ammonia source and it lights up.

Using Prime it is normal to get a .25 ppm Ammonia reading; some call it a false positive. It is my understanding from reading the SeaChem forums that if the API Ammonia reading hits .50 ppm without the AA indicating it may mean it's not working and needs replacing. It only stays charged about a year once activated. Anything less means it is.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Mbpoppy, thank you and yes I've read the tutorial.

Russell, thanks for that comfort. I've been trying to visit the Seachem forums but they're always down for me. Maybe I'm using the wrong link


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

See if this works:





Forums - Seachem Support Forums


vBulletin Forums



forum.seachem.com


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Okay great it works thanks!


----------

